# Snowy weather



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

4" of wet snow and its still comin down in NE ND. Who knows how long until its gone or how it affects the birds.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The 10 day forcast here is highs in the upper 30's and lows in the teens.Everything is freezing over at night.They should stick around.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

That is exactly what I wanted to hear from you boys up north. We found a sweat waterhole we are going to hunt over this weekend. There was a couple thousand using it on Wed, so hopefully we will be in for a good shoot. Have a good weekend boys.


----------

